# metal halide pendant hanger



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I've been looking all night for an older DIY on any aquarium site... most of you have probably seen it at one point or another, it's for the fancy hanger for MH pendants using a pipe bender and steel pipe... 

I'm upgrading to 2x250w this week and don't want to have both hanging through my drop ceiling, my dad hates it, need it to look better

thanks!


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

this one? http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php



hojimoe said:


> Hey all, I've been looking all night for an older DIY on any aquarium site... most of you have probably seen it at one point or another, it's for the fancy hanger for MH pendants using a pipe bender and steel pipe...
> 
> I'm upgrading to 2x250w this week and don't want to have both hanging through my drop ceiling, my dad hates it, need it to look better
> 
> thanks!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

coryp said:


> this one? http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php


YES! thank you! I was still searching!


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

np sorry i took so long



hojimoe said:


> YES! thank you! I was still searching!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

coryp said:


> np sorry i took so long


no worries, I went straight out to Home depot after you posted.... those theives want $35 for the bender and another $30 for the handle for it! WTF IS THAT!? I need to find another place to get one, canadian tire didn't have it, but they did have large rubbermaids on sale


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

rent it


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> rent it


agreed . do you see your self using it much after this project?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

coryp said:


> agreed . do you see your self using it much after this project?


nope! which is why $40-50 is my max.... I maybe would use it on a larger setup, but not for a few years lol..and maybe the pipes I bend now can be used then too!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> rent it


you can't at Homedepot, I checked  where else rents?


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> you can't at Homedepot, I checked  where else rents?


Where are you?? i used to be in that line of work with my brother and he still has a bender can bend you 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch pipe if you want.i live at marlee and lawrence so if you are close to that area i would be willing to come help u with the build or u can let me bend the pipe for you if u mark it out.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Abner said:


> Where are you?? i used to be in that line of work with my brother and he still has a bender can bend you 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch pipe if you want.i live at marlee and lawrence so if you are close to that area i would be willing to come help u with the build or u can let me bend the pipe for you if u mark it out.


that could work, I'm at bayview/sheppard area, so not too far (10 minutes or so)

if I brought you pipe and told you how much it needs to go over the base pipe do you think you'd be able to do it?


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> that could work, I'm at bayview/sheppard area, so not too far (10 minutes or so)
> 
> if I brought you pipe and told you how much it needs to go over the base pipe do you think you'd be able to do it?


Funny we were working at the new developement there on bayview and sheppard...anyways yeah if u tell me when u want to do it i can get the bender and do it for you no sweat.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Abner said:


> Funny we were working at the new developement there on bayview and sheppard...anyways yeah if u tell me when u want to do it i can get the bender and do it for you no sweat.


awesome, I'll have to borrow my dad's truck to get pipe, apparently I can't fit 10' pipe in my car...god darn audi a4, folding back seats still won't let it fit


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

whenever u ready?


----------

